

Which Bootstrap When? (2013) [pdf] - crasshopper
http://www.stat.cmu.edu/~cshalizi/uADA/13/lectures/which-bootstrap-when.pdf

======
gwern
That was much shorter than I expected, and almost completely lacks context for
the non-statisticians. I'd suggest
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1411.5279v1.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1411.5279v1.pdf)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8872009](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8872009)
for the interested HN reader, which also goes into the issue of which
bootstrap.

